# Queen Anne Pub Table Plans



## Piddlin Perry (Nov 9, 2014)

Anybody have a clue as to where to find plans for a Queen Anne Drop Leaf Pub table? My searches have been coming up empty.
Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You don't really need plans. Find a picture of one you like and make your own plans to fit the dimensions you like. The table should be 29" tall including the top so your legs would be 28 1/4" long. They will be the hardest part of making the table as much of it will need to be shaped by hand. For the edges of the table you will need a drop leaf table router bit set. It's just a matching set of router bits so the drop leaf edge has coping to match the profile of the table. 

Post a picture of what you would like to make so one of us can give you some more tips.


----------



## Piddlin Perry (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Steve,
Thanks for the response. I kinda figured that I was going to have to design my own after not having any luck finding the plans. My big concern was setting up the rails or carriage that the leaves would ride on. I have located a table like I want to build and after a good look at it, my issue should be solved. Thanks again and have a great day!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It sounds more like you are describing a draw leaf table than a drop leaf.


----------



## Piddlin Perry (Nov 9, 2014)

*Table*

Actually, I miss wrote. The table I am looking for the plans for is a draw leaf table; I guess I had drop leaf on my mind. The concern I have is calculating the angles for the rails that the leaves ride out and sit on.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Piddlin Perry said:


> Actually, I miss wrote. The table I am looking for the plans for is a draw leaf table; I guess I had drop leaf on my mind. The concern I have is calculating the angles for the rails that the leaves ride out and sit on.
> 
> Thanks


You don't really calculate the angle you just go by the dimensions. The angle would vary depending on how big the table was and how big the leaves were. The best thing to do is lay it out on a full piece of plywood. The table will have to have a cross member in the middle with two holes drilled into it for pins on the table top to fit into. The top is allowed to float, in fact you could just lift the top right off the table. I have this sketch I drew for someone a year or so ago. Perhaps it would help. On the skirt of the table on each end you cut notches in the top of it as a guide for the leaves. The notches would have to be closer together on one side than the other because they pass each other and often has a metal bracket to hold them in place. I don't have a clue where you could get this hardware however it could be replaced with wood ones easy enough. I've even seen many tables done with a wooden dowel for the pin in the top.


----------



## Piddlin Perry (Nov 9, 2014)

Steve,
Sorry for taking a bit to get back to you. Life can keep you busy. Thanks for the design; it makes perfect sense. I have also found one that I will have access to use as a model when I am ready to make mine.
Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Having one to look at would make it a lot easier. I've never made one but I've refinished hundreds of them so I've seen how a lot of them were made.


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Piddlin Perry, I found this for table leaf slides,maybe this will help,so chack it out.
http://www.rockler.com/hardware/project-hardware/table-hardware


----------

